# Toy Mallet 40 cents



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone seen this?
http://jenniverse.com/toymallet main.html

I am going to make an Astrosnik army.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

This looks like fun I might actually try a game or two of it. :laugh:


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive also seen a table top battle game with Lego, called BrikWars.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool site, love the illustrations.

Necrogumbies FTW!


----------

